# 3 hour block, 20 packages...



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

WTF? After loading, you only have 2:30 to finish. 

7 min 30 sec for 1 package. You're getting paid $2.70 to deliver 1 package. 


Anyone ever finish 20 packages to 18 different addresses in 3 hours? This is physically impossible I don't care how slow you are...


----------



## Escapeflex (Jan 6, 2017)

Flexxx said:


> WTF? After loading, you only have 2:30 to finish.
> 
> 7 min 30 sec for 1 package. You're getting paid $2.70 to deliver 1 package.
> 
> Anyone ever finish 20 packages to 18 different addresses in 3 hours? This is physically impossible I don't care how slow you are...


----------



## Escapeflex (Jan 6, 2017)

It depends on how your block is routed. Today, at DTW 5, I delivered 66 packages with 57stops in 3 hours in one city, routed very well.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Pretty sure he's trolling the 60 packages guy.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

Flexxx said:


> WTF? After loading, you only have 2:30 to finish.
> 
> 7 min 30 sec for 1 package. You're getting paid $2.70 to deliver 1 package.
> 
> Anyone ever finish 20 packages to 18 different addresses in 3 hours? This is physically impossible I don't care how slow you are...


It is very possible just depends on how badly they are apart


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I had one of those last week. Each stop was 1.5 miles+ apart and hilly. Took all 3 hrs.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Flexxx said:


> Anyone ever finish 20 packages to 18 different addresses in 3 hours? This is physically impossible I don't care how slow you are...


With are 3 hour blocks I get there 15min early. Drive into the warehouse it takes about 20min-30min to pack 38-44 packages into my car. I finish about 20-15 minutes before the end of my block. So yes...you are just lazy and a complainer. Suck it up do your job or don't accept any blocks.


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> With are 3 hour blocks I get there 15min early. Drive into the warehouse it takes about 20min-30min to pack 38-44 packages into my car. I finish about 20-15 minutes before the end of my block. So yes...you are just lazy and a complainer. Suck it up do your job or don't accept any blocks.


Bless your heart.


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> With are 3 hour blocks I get there 15min early. Drive into the warehouse it takes about 20min-30min to pack 38-44 packages into my car. I finish about 20-15 minutes before the end of my block. So yes...you are just lazy and a complainer. Suck it up do your job or don't accept any blocks.


Where is your WH and why does it take you so long?


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Flexxx said:


> Where is your WH and why does it take you so long?


Warehouse is in Milford, MA the first drop off take about 15-20min to get to. After that it goes fast.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> With are 3 hour blocks I get there 15min early. Drive into the warehouse it takes about 20min-30min to pack 38-44 packages into my car. I finish about 20-15 minutes before the end of my block. So yes...you are just lazy and a complainer. Suck it up do your job or don't accept any blocks.


----------

